# Dish csr's lose Dish another subscriber



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I have a friend who's moving, and called Dish about their DishMover program. The csr told him they would move 2 for free, but the 3rd would cost him $50. More over the principle of the matter, and not the cost, he decided to see what DirecTv was offering. He got a great deal with them, with the Sunday Ticket, and the the top package free for four months. If the csr had just said they'd move all three receivers for free, as a supervisor later did, but too late, he'd still be a Dish subscriber.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When you have DirecTV and call to cancel they offer you the world (new receivers,f ree programming , but on Dish Network just to stay on as a customer you must jump through too many hoops.

You shouldn't need to jump through hoops to remain a customer, after all if you leave them its their loss not yours.


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

I agree with Scott. Whenever cable sells a system they charge like $3300 to $3500 per subscriber so for dish to lose a 3k subscriber over $50 shows how stupid E* really is. To lose over 3k in assets over $50 is insane and the stockholders should raise hell over this.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If Dish's subscribers are worth about $3,500 a piece multiplying that by 10 million and that is $30.5 billion.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

They have 9 million subs. BVut we get the picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

People need to realize that they are in business to stay in business. If giving you what you pay for every month isn't enough to keep you happy, then go elsewhere. Quit your crying!! Realize that the $50 already has heavy discounts applied to it as a normal 3 rec install would be 199 for 2 rec, 159 for the quad, 59 for the 3rd rec hookup. Total 417. So to offer you 367 off is a pretty good offer.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I personally think its about more than the $50. They figure that some subscribers will still leave Dish even if they get a special deal at some point in time while others keep wanting deals over and over again and they would end up having a lot more than they had originally planned in that customer.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Just Like when i Dropped comcast they tried so hard to keep us 


they said Crap Like If you stay 2 free months of all premium channels By that time Directv was allready hooked up And ready to be activated And a week later comcast came to get the Huge digital boxes What a good Monent 


Ive been a directv sub since 12-14-02

I cant beleave it will be a year wow Time flys but so does Life


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Homer said:


> People need to realize that they are in business to stay in business. If giving you what you pay for every month isn't enough to keep you happy, then go elsewhere. Quit your crying!!


Homer,

You make some good points but what you need to understand is that is costs MUCH more to gain a new customer than it does to retain an existing customer. MANY of the older customers that DISH is losing did not get the "incentives" that current customers are enjoying either.

EVERY company needs to work hard to KEEP its current customers, and NOT use the DISH "model", which some existing customers feel is, _"there is an endless pool of new customers out there. so the hell with existing customers"._


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well said Bill! Bravo!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Charlie in the last conference call, he said that statistically when a customer calls to cancel and they are offered free (insert incentive here) they will save the customer. But the moment the incentive dries up, so does the subscriber and they end up dropping service anyway. So it's a losing proposition. So if what they offer isn't good enough, they will not bend over backwards to keep a customer that is looking to play "let's make a deal".

See ya
Tony


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Why dont dish network sell all of its assets to Direct tv that way we can have one sat company Directv 


And all former Dish subs would get D service instead 



You know its bound to happen i say by the end of the year 

And then we could all talk about it here 


Please charlie dont sue me for this post


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> According to Charlie in the last conference call, he said that statistically when a customer calls to cancel and they are offered free (insert incentive here) they will save the customer. But the moment the incentive dries up, so does the subscriber and they end up dropping service anyway. So it's a losing proposition. So if what they offer isn't good enough, they will not bend over backwards to keep a customer that is looking to play "let's make a deal".
> 
> See ya
> Tony


There must be some truth to that since the churn rate for DirecTV isn't any better than that of Dish... while Dish continues to build market share each quarter. Folks may not agree with the dish model, but it seems to be working from a business standpoint.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

We can whine all we want but the vast majority of E* subscribers are not moving anywhere, so Charlie's policies aren't having an effect on his bottom line. Wall Street trips all over themselves raising his stock price, so a lot of smart people on Wall Street think he is on teh right path.

Contrast this with D* who is about to try and navigate the Beltway like E* did 2 years ago trying to get a merger approved, while losing money in the process after overspending on the NFL again.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> We can whine all we want but the vast majority of E* subscribers are not moving anywhere, so Charlie's policies aren't having an effect on his bottom line. Wall Street trips all over themselves raising his stock price, so a lot of smart people on Wall Street think he is on teh right path.
> 
> Contrast this with D* who is about to try and navigate the Beltway like E* did 2 years ago trying to get a merger approved, while losing money in the process after overspending on the NFL again.


..


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Of course it is a losing proposition. You incent the subscriber to join you, then you need to incent the subscriber to stay with you. Then, later, the next company comes along and gives incentives to your customer, even though you've given all these incentives. Then, that customer disappears, because of a better incentive. It is a horrible way to run a business.

The only question is, in the long haul, will other companies start to beat the incentives that drew customers to Dish Network? I think the churn will be a little higher than normal due to cable companies and DirecTV, yet I still think Dish Network will beat DirecTV in net new subscriber acquisitions for this year and next.


----------

